# What do you guys think?



## Kevinbona (May 15, 2018)

This is Bubbles! Humane Society said she’s a Pitbull mix who is 5 months and was admitted in April. But people are telling me she’s too small to be 5 months. She has big paws and big ol head. What do you guys think? Is she younger than 5? And what other breed do you see? Thank you!


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Love the big floopy ears! Very cute dog! 

The mantra around here is if you don't have pedigree papers, she could be any mixture of Staffy, Bully, or similar. But the bottom line is it really doesn't matter as long as she's healthy & happy.

Best of luck with her!


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

She looks like 5 months old. How would anyone know how big a 5 month old Pit mix should be anyway.


----------

